# Shavers End Quarry mar 08



## Andymacg (Mar 22, 2009)

been sorting out some old file folders on the spare pc and found this set of pictures from an explore I did last year that were on the old 28dl site



Shavers end quarry is an abandoned Limestone quarry thats been lying dormant for the past 15 years at least after planning permission to extend it was refused, since then folk have also tried to get planning permission to turn it into a holiday home site but that has also been refused

http://getamap.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/getamap/frames.htm?mapAction=gaz&gazName=g&gazString=SO769679


onto the pictures













the site of the weighbridge 








looking towards one of the flooded workings











remains of one of the hoppers where the crushed rock was loaded into trucks .

I think the pikeys had been busy here at some point with the state of the transfomer and the building it used to be in 
















the diesel tank where the heavy plant used to get their fuel from

havent a clue what it was but it looked interesting






not far from that was this container which contained a water tank and a rather well constructed cabinet out of steel which may have been used to store the explosives






And finally no quarry explore would be complete without the old rusty motor vehicle so here it is


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2009)

Some good bits of remains there, especially considering it's been abandoned for such a long time.
Love the weighbridge...it's almost transformed into a japanese garden! 
Cheers, Andy.


----------



## jonney (Mar 25, 2009)

I used to have an escort van like that... well mine had more rust on. Anyway if the cabinet inside the container was used for storing explosives then there should have been an orange circle on the roof of the container, that would have been visable from the air so that the police helecopter could identify it as an explosives store.the cabinet should have had 2 parts to it both lockable 1 for the blasting powder and 1 for the detinators. By the look of it, the wooden thing on the metal pole would have had 2 lights on it that flashed to warn of danger from moving vehicles or when blasting was taking place. Cheers Jon


----------

